# is hubby normal?



## pippa (Jul 8, 2009)

he says oral sex is wrong dirty and disgusting never touches me yet expects me to give him all
he s always moody and sometimes never lets me touch him and just says you have 5 mins to get him hard or im going to sleep
he always seem to have a headache
i have a very high sex drive and im finding it hard to cope with little or no sex
when i forst met him 20 moths ag0 he told me he was always horny and played with himself 4 times a day
well he is never horny and prefers sleep! its drving me nuts!
im often in tears and he says its emotional blackmail no its not i just need some passion


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

So its ok for you to give him oral but not for him to give you oral?

Sounds hypocritical to me...but I feel your pain, I love giving my wife oral, her...not so much.

Although, that's honestly the only area she has an issue with, she loves sex, we do it often and do many different things.

He sounds very selfish and/or something else is going on that you might want to check into.

I hate to say it, but if he was "playing with himself 4 times a day" and now doesn't want sex...he maybe getting it somewhere else.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Is he able to connect with you emotionally, in areas that don't involve sex? I'm just wondering if his lack of interest in sex coupled with his frequent masturbation could indicate that its the emotional aspect of a sexual relationship with his wife is what scares him....


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

There's only one way to deal with a selfish person like this - tell him you're not standing for it. Of course if you feel you can't do without him, everything will have to be on his terms. But if you are strong, you can start dictating a few of your own - secure in knowledge that you can leave at any time.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

First off.........
you should have him go to the doctor to rule out any medical issues that can effect sex drive like diabetes 
or thyroid which can make him sleep a lot...... a good medical exam
with blood work before you think its psychological.
More so since he has suddenly changed.


----------



## pippa (Jul 8, 2009)

he is not cheating i know that for def
ive tried and ive talked to him about how i feel so much makes no diff he gets angry
i have such a hifgh sex drive rarely does anything i ask and said you can always walk out the door you will never get oral off me
im often in tears


----------



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

Hmm wow not sure what to say. If he wants you to give him oral and not return the favor, then tell him the same thing. Give him a taste of his own medicine. 
I know my sex drive isn't no where what it was 15 yrs ago. I'm 33. Oral is my favorite thing about sex. I like to pleasure my partner and make sure partner is pleased and gets hers. 
When it comes to me, it doesn't bother me if I get mine. 

So your hubby acting and saying those things is not right or ok. Like above post said. Stand up for yourself and not take that anymore. 
You can do it, you are strong. Good luck if he doesn't want anything to do with you then tell him no whenever he wants it.


----------



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

Hmm wow not sure what to say. If he wants you to give him oral and not return the favor, then tell him the same thing. Give him a taste of his own medicine. 
I know my sex drive isn't no where what it was 15 yrs ago. I'm 33. Oral is my favorite thing about sex. I like to pleasure my partner and make sure partner is pleased and gets hers. 
When it comes to me, it doesn't bother me if I get mine. 

So your hubby acting and saying those things is not right or ok. Like above post said. Stand up for yourself and not take that anymore. 
You can do it, you are strong. Good luck if he doesn't want anything to do with you then tell him no whenever he wants it.


----------



## pippa (Jul 8, 2009)

please all feel free to say what you think i appreciate it
i dont think theres anything physically wrong with him, although if i try and joke with him about something sexual he seems to dislike it
he weas brought up by a single mum he never met his dad
he has got worse with his phobias
i have no idea why he is funny about oral and foreplay ive tried my hardest to talk to him he just gets angry
when we do have sex he never touches me he just pins me down rams it in then gets up after 2 mins thats it
if i complain, as he puts it he says i should be grateful
he wont kiss me passionatly, says he cannot breathe
he has so many probs not sure which one to say first
thanks to all who listen ive no one to turn too
i had major surgery in jan to remove a 8 kilo cyst. he just doesnt help around the house, says its womens work i get so frustrated
he has a toilet phobia he will only use upstrairs loo we have a downstirs one he says he only likes the upstairs one
even at work he holds it all day
he showers once every 3 weeks, has severe dandruff and greasy hair shaves every 8days never bathes or brushes his teeth he fears the dentist his fear is that bad last time he was sedated with his mum holding his hand.he would rather lose his teeth that go dentist he also wears same socks underpants for 4 days claiming he is saving on washing
is all this norma?l


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

are you making him feel good about himself, are you in touch with his emotions, do you rub his feet and his back, do you provide an outlet for his verbalization needs, do you connect with him on the same mental plane, do you try hard enough, do you do all the work and hope every now and then it happens?

sorry for the tongue in cheek response. this is just a few of the responses i have seen when a man is on here lookin for advice on how to get more sex from his wife.

i truly dont understand why he wouldn't be interested in reciprocating your advances.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

pippa said:


> he showers once every 3 weeks, has severe dandruff and greasy hair shaves every 8days never bathes or brushes his teeth he fears the dentist his fear is that bad last time he was sedated with his mum holding his hand.he would rather lose his teeth that go dentist he also wears same socks underpants for 4 days claiming he is saving on washing
> is all this norma?l


No, bad hygiene is not normal.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

pippa said:


> he showers once every 3 weeks, has severe dandruff and greasy hair shaves every 8days never bathes or brushes his teeth he fears the dentist his fear is that bad last time he was sedated with his mum holding his hand.he would rather lose his teeth that go dentist he also wears same socks underpants for 4 days claiming he is saving on washing
> is all this norma?l




ok, he has some serious issues if this is the case. why would you have any attraction to someone like that.

i believe we are all guilty of reading posts like your first one and thinking everything else in a relationship is normal before we reply. having this tidbit come up later on in this thread tells me he is unstable to a degree.


----------



## pippa (Jul 8, 2009)

i massage him back all the time. im doing all the giving. i just want some love making but he always has an excuse he says he is frightened of the shower honestly, said since he saw the film pyscho as a child, he thinks someone is going to stab him
he has a terrible temper and has several childish tantrums
he didnt seem like this in the begining he has got worse in recent months
we didnt even make love on wedding night was 3 days later. claimed he was too tired and bed was lumpy


----------



## goatz (Jul 21, 2009)

any reason to suspect him cheating?


----------

